# Commercial Exhaust Hoods -- To Heat Makeup Air or Not



## sodaro (Aug 18, 1999)

I am building a small new commercial kitchen in the Chicago area. One current challenge is deciding who to believe when it comes to exhaust requirements. I understand the need to have a system that provides make-up air, especially if the space is going to be air conditioned in the summer. But I'm getting conflicting advice when it comes to whether or not that make-up air should be heated since it can obviously get very cold here in the winter time. Some say it's simply a decision to be made based on the comfort level of the cook (e.g., cold air will blow on them), others make it out to be a virtual requirement. 

Some details if it helps. We're talking about a 10' hood with a 60" range and a double stock-pot range underneath. The kitchen is very open to the front of the house and will be frequently used for cooking demonstrations. If that matters.

Any opinions? Thank you so much.


----------



## mikesheating (Dec 26, 2002)

Dud 
In most light commerical applacations a exaust shrowed assembly [ it looks like a mush room] tipe fan draws air out of the kitchen and make up air is sucked thrue "seepage". If the bulding or home is sealed tight, then make up air is brought in.
It sounds like you are not cooking a lot like a "living kitchen" so if you crank on a big fan with no other heat sorce when it's -30*F here its going to get cold. 
my day job [597 union pipe fitter HVAC]:bounce:


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I'd say the need for make up air is dependent upon the volume of air being exhausted at the hood and the size of the open space. Your design engineer should be able to justify one way ore the other with simple calculations a lay person can understand.
I would have thought that with the extreems of temperature between a Chicago summer and winter, a reheat coil in the MAU would be a wise investment.
Just my 2 cents worth  

Jock


----------



## klotzskitchen (Jul 18, 2016)

Looking to find the amount of CFM that my hood draws. I have been here 7 years and not sure when it was installed. the info I can make out on he equipment on the rooftop is Model #FMX-13B. After some investing I believe the maker is Penn Fumex. Any info would be helpful.
Thanks

Sweating in NJ!


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

Have an engineer design the system.  Tempered make up air is a good thing.


----------

